# Think this is maybe stupid but rather be safe lol



## S line (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's ok to use the liquid leather cleaner and conditioner on red leather
Don't want to damage my seats


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Modern leather is sealed so you may want to bypass the conditioner. You can use a protector and there are plenty of those (I use Gtechniq L1). To clean it depends how dirty. A diluted universal cleaner can work well. DW is the right forum for these sort of things with lots of threads about it.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

S line said:


> Does anyone know if it's ok to use the liquid leather cleaner and conditioner on red leather
> Don't want to damage my seats


I used that on my red leather together with their Skuff Master dye and they came up lovely.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

David C said:


> S line said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if it's ok to use the liquid leather cleaner and conditioner on red leather
> ...


+1 8)


----------



## S line (Sep 1, 2014)

Excellent thanks a lot people


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Also a really really good cleaner is those magic sponges from the likes of JML. I used this and some AutoGlym leather cleaner on my wheel and it came up like new.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Gliptone is a great leather treatment and it'll be fine on your red seats.


----------

